# Bluebonnet Feed out of Business?



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to the feedstore today to pick up some feed for the chickens and the clerk told me that Bluebonnet went out of business :jawdrop So I had to buy Purina pellets... :mad

Has anyone else heard anything about this? What about the Tech Master mineral - is anyone having problems finding it? I finally found a mineral that my goats will eat and now I'm being told that the company is Out of Business :sniffle

Please someone tell me it's not true!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I went to their site and it says nothing about it, but I don't know. Perhaps your feed store doesn't want to order bluebonnet and didn't want you going elsewhere!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Maybe this

http://www.kten.com/Global/story.asp?S=8687658


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I saw that on Bluebonnet's site after posting my first reply. They took over earlier this month. Wonder how this will affect all us Tech Master users?!?!?


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

They actually have it right on their front page.

http://bluebonnetfeeds.com/

They did not go out of business, just bought out.


----------



## nappint (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok - I guess "bought out" is better than OOB but I called and spoke with the manager of the feedstore and he said that Bluebonnet would not be milling feed anymore. He made it sound like a competitor bought them and now has plans to shut the whole thing down.  And now after reading the very ambiguous letter on Bluebonnet's site I think he might be right.

My feedstore does not have anymore Bluebonnet in stock so I can't buy a bunch of Tech Master and I'm really bummed because I liked Bluebonnet chicken feeds. I live in a VERY Purina area and I cannot stand Purina! I'm not sure what I'm going to do - I have half a bag of Tech Master - my Tractor supply doesn't carry it and won't order it and no other feedstore in the area even carried Bluebonnet. I think I'm gonna cry!


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

We called and had tractor supply in Porter (or Liberty, dad ordered it, not me) order us 2 bags of it. Call your nearest Tractor Supply and ask them if they can order it for you. Make sure you specify the Techmaster COMPLETE, as techmaster does make a lesser brand. Trac Supply said it would be about 2 weeks, but that they would be able to get it, despite the buyout from AC. You could probably call their contact link and see what they can tell you about finding it in your area. http://bluebonnetfeeds.com/contact.php (if the info hasn't changed since the buyout)

Tara


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

When did he call Tara? Can you find out which store it was?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

My TSC store supposedly is ordering it in but haven't heard for sure and they were having a problem getting it. said it takes 3 wks They have always had it for me in the past and now tis questionable


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

It was the Tractor Supply store in Liberty Texas. It is $41 a bag for a 40lb bag. They said it would be here in about 3 weeks. 936-334-1100 and ask to speak to a manager named Cory (male). Make sure to specify "Bluebonnet techmaster complete" 

Tara


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Cool! 

Thanks for the info


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yours is $41??? I paid $44.99 for mine?!?! Vicki, maybe you should call Liberty before getting me to get some for you....might save you 3.99 a bag!! lol

Sarah


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Sarah don't you dare, I want yours it is really there 

The manager of the Porter store is calling my husband...that was 3 weeks ago  Make sure you all post when you actually have the stuff in hand 

As for the rest, I have my fingers in my ears...they can't stop milling my minerals! Vicki


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I live 12 miles from Liberty. We ordered it Saturday July 26th. I will let you know when and if it comes in...keeping my fingers crossed :biggrin (we have enough to make it about a month) 

Tara


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Sarah don't you dare, I want yours it is really there  Vicki


Just to be on the safe side...I have to go buy shavings tomorrow anyway...I may go ahead and pick up whatever they have there and then you have your 2 and more if we need them (depends how many they really have!!) I just wasn't sure if you had tried the Liberty one...although I kinda figured you tried every place possible!!

Sarah


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Liberty is way too far away from me, it's on the way to nowhere. Vicki


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Liberty don't have it in stock. They have to order it. Make sure you have a month's worth before you order. Just in case Liberty don't come through for us, post if any of you find it "In stock" somewhere around Houston Tx. We can pick up a bag or 2 "just in case". Thanks, Tara


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Also, does anyone know of a comparable substitute? What about Sweet-lix? Anyone tried it? Opinions?

Tara


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I've never been able to get BB in my neck of the woods, so my next choice has been sweetlix. I really don't have any complaints about the sweetlix here, but wished the iron was a little lower and the copper was a little higher in it. The goats really go for it good.....and the price is really good. I pay about $9 for a 20 lb bag.

Just make sure if you go with sweetlix, that you are getting the goat mins, and not the goat and sheep.......the one also for sheep has very little if any copper contents.

Whim


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

I have sweetlix in the lose mineral and in the tub. Goats love the tub not real happy with the lose. 

I want to try the Tech-Master since it is so much better.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

Like Whim I have never been able to get BB here, but I am *VERY* happy with Cargill Right Now Onyx. We had a rough and long winter (8 glorious months)and we fed hay (before I knew about a. pellets) and then 6 weeks of rain and my girls looked like crap! I have been feeding the Onyx for about 6 weeks now and my girls are sleek, shiny and gorgeous (IMHO) :lol Seriously, their coats look great, they are plumping up and are happy and playful.

I mix it 2:1 with kelp and sprinkle some baking soda on top and they wolf it down. I can't remember the price, but I think it was about half the price of Hoeggers - my only other option.

Sorry about BB products not being available anymore, sounds as if it was an excellent choice for many. I would try the Onyx you may find that it works for you too.

Anne


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Cargill's Onyx Right Now is what I've been using as well. I've just about given up on trying to get anyone here to get Tech Master in so will be sticking with the Onyx and mixing it with yeast (and kelp if I can find a quality supply.)


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Navasota TS HAD some. I say HAD because I got the last 7 bags that they had...just in case


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I also have been feeding the onyx and my girls are all sleek except Molly who won't eat it.
Maybe if I mix something else in it she will.


----------



## Corky (Oct 26, 2007)

I talked to my feed store as I get my Alpaca feed from blue Bonnet.

They said that they were still getting stuff from them. They were having financial trouble but were still operating.


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

Tractor Supply here in Tahlequah OK still has lots of Bluebonnet Feed. I hope they don't shut down....


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I resorted to Sweetlix and the girls turned there noses up at it after the first inquistive nibble.


----------



## Wendy Tinney (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate to give away my good secret, but I will because you all have helped me so much. Lloyd Joyce Feeds in Bryan, Tx. has 60 bags of Techmaster Complete. I picked up a couple today. The price was $46.95.

Wendy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Laughter (Sarah) 
Where did you get your minerals Tomball? do they still have them??


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I do know that the new owners of bluebonnet are going to continue the Tech Master Complete and our TSC just got in another order.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

http://bluebonnetfeeds.com/


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

My feed store carries the Cargill Right Now Onyx and I picked up a bag of it about a week ago and everyone likes it. It was $28.00 a bag. Where do you get the yeast and kelp?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Chris with Tech Master being in our area although not always easy to find why don't you use it? Don't like it for some reason? Just wondering.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I've used it before, but I can't justify the cost. It is just too expensive. I've been using Sweet Lix, but thought I would try the Cargill. I remember several people had used it with good results.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I see. I guess since my herd is so small the cost is not that bad to me. 50 pound bag will go a long way I figure. 

Can you post the label info for the stuff you are using? or a link to it?

I guess I am just too much of a chicken to try other stuff considering so many like Tech Master. I look at the problem some people have with their stock and the lack of problems Vicki has and since she swears by this stuff that is good enough for me. For you veterans I guess it is a little easier to decide what works for you.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I would never change from Tech Master's regardless of the cost I have tried Sweet Lix and others As long as they make TM no way am I changing again. Cost is relative to the heath of the herd in my opinion.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

We don't only have goats. We have 79 head of Mama cows, 3 bulls and l don't remember how many calves that are rounded up worked, including vaccinations and wormings 3 times a year. Horses, rabbits and chickens. The goats, rabbits and chickens are my little corner of the world. We have 41 acres of just hay fields to fertilize 2-3 times a year, not to mention the other 200 acres that get fertilized once a year and over-seeded in the fall. Cost is very much a concern here when $ must be spread out over all this. Feed cost, Fertilize cost and Fuel cost increases have made us pinch back in a few areas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

While I do agree that the Tech Master Complete is a wonderful mineral, it is not the be all end all. 

Many (most?) areas of the country cannot get it (myself included) so therefore we have found other excellent minerals to feed our herd. 

I had great success feeding Sweetlix (as evidenced by the overall superb health of our herd, DHIR records, show wins and LA scores). Now that Sweetlix is no longer available in my area, I feed a wonderful custom mineral mix with the same success.

Just something to think about.

Sara


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow I guess I should not cry about keeping up with my 22 acres. LOL

I hear you Sara, but with you being up North don't you have less issue than us Southern folks? Like with Sweetlix haing iron and our soil being packed with iron it makes the copper harder to get into the goats system? 

I know many things work for many people. :biggrin How does it go...Different stocks for different folks. :rofl


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I will try to see if I can scan that tag and put it on here. I can't find the label online. Hopefully it isn't messed up.

I am wanting to try and find a good decent mineral for the goats that I can find readily available without having to drive a long way to purchase it. Also, with Blue Bonnet issues as they are, who knows if Tech Master Complete will even be made in a few months. I don't want to get started on something and then have to change anyway, so I'll just find a good supplement locally. I had no complaints about the Sweet Lix. The girls and the boers look wonderful and fecal counts are low.

Even in our area our soil is different than Vicki's. Where she has lots of iron ore and red dirt in her area, we have sugar sand and on what we call "The Far Side" we have black land. You know that black gumbo type soil that grows Okra so well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

MiaBella Farm said:


> I hear you Sara, but with you being up North don't you have less issue than us Southern folks? Like with Sweetlix haing iron and our soil being packed with iron it makes the copper harder to get into the goats system?


No. We copper bolus and give BoSe like you in the south. While we differ in climate, parasite control, a goat is a goat. No two herds needs are exactly the same. I do not feed alfalfa pellets, rather I feed very high quality of alfalfa hay.... to the tune of $5000+ a year! That doesn't even include all the grass hay we feed and straw used for bedding.

I'd love to have you southern folks come up here and raise your herd in our climate with ONE of our frigid winters. See if you can keep your herd alive and healthy when you have weeks on end of -20 degree temps and even colder windchills. No, it's not as easy as one may think.

I respect what you do in the south and how you manage your herds with the parasites, but there is more than one way to do things when it comes to minerals.

Sara


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

I too use Sweetlix Magnum Milker as I simply cannot get the TM here in Tn....However, even if all of a sudden I could, I doubt I would switch. Once I really found a program....feed, pellets, grass hay, beet pulp and minerals....my girls and boys look awesome. I do believe that the majority of this success has been finding a program and being consistent... Thanks Vicki, Sara, Sondra and Kaye.

Paula


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

I have lived in Alaska so i understand cold. :biggrin 

You are right though we all have challenges to over come.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't get the tech master here either but I have been using the onyx mineral for a few months now and so far I really like it.

This is the info off the tag for the onyx minerals: 

Calcium............................................Min. 13.0% Max. 15.0%
Phosphorus........................................................Min. 8.0%
Salt.................................................Min. 14.0% Max. 16.0%
Sodium.............................................Min. 6.3% Max. 6.3%
Magnesium........................................................Min. 2.0%
Potassium.........................................................Min. 1.0%
Copper.............................................................Min. 2,500 PPM
Iodine..............................................................Min. 200 PPM
Selenium...........................................................Min. 26 PPM
Zinc.................................................................Min. 5,000 PPM
Vitamin A..........................................................Min. 100,000 IU/LB
Vitamin D..........................................................Min. 10,000 IU/LB
Vitamin E..........................................................Min. 100 IU/LB

Ingredients:
Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Monocalcium Phosphate, Salt, Magnesium Oxide, Potassium Chloride, Manganous Oxide, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Chloride, Zinc Oxide, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Iron Oxide, Zinc Methionine Complex, Cobalt Glucoheptonate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Selenium Yeast, Processed Grain By-Products, Molasses Products, Animal Fat, Vegetable oil

Feeding Directions:
Provide Cargill Animal Nutrition Right Now Onyx to beef cattle at a rate not to exceed 3.5 ounces per head per day. Provide plenty of fresh, clean water at all times. Store product in a cool, dry place.
Caution: Store feed in a clean, cool and dry location. Storage area should be free of insects and rodents. Do not allow animals access to feedstuffs that show signs of insect or rodent infestation. Do not allow animals access to hot or moldy feedstuffs at any time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Yea that looks pretty decent. 

It is always good to know what works for other people. Who knows someday Tech Master could be gone and we will need a new moneral. Of course I did have a guy that would produce a custom blend really close. 

I have been using sweetlix for my herd and I think they are doing okay. I am interested to see if the tech master make a difference.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for doing that Kaley. I scanned the tag, but it didn't turn out well.


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

No problem. I typed it up just after I got my minerals because I couldn't get it to scan right either, LOL!

Trying to answer your other question, I just got one of my local feed stores to order the yeast and I have no idea about the kelp - sorry.


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

With this day and time, we need to make sure we have a 2nd option just in case the economy goes belly up and the feed producers have to take a BIG step back.

God Bless,


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Christine I know that Producers in Byran has the diamon V yeast not sure abt the kelp


----------



## haeema (Jan 18, 2008)

For those in NE Texas area, my friend has "Big Country Supply" in Paris, TX, order kelp for her. I don't remember the price.


----------

